# Drivers/Subs/operators needed$$$$$$$$$$$$



## snowman3357

We Are a very large Snow and Ice control company in Chicago. We need Subs with there own Plow trucks as well as drivers to use our equipment. Top pay for subs and Drivers. Subs start at 75.00 and up to 95.00 for pickups and 1 tons. Drivers start at 16.00 and up to 25.00 based on experience. we also need skid steers with buckets and pusher boxes. Call 773-843-2700 and ask for Phil. Payouts are weekly and there is also a bonus program. Great company to work for. All accounts are zero tolerance so we are basiclly always working.


----------



## Wieckster

Do you have any accounts in the Rockford area I would be interested if you do I have truck and plow


----------



## scottL

Saying Chicago could mean anything in Northern IL. Can you narrow your area down a bit.


----------



## snowman3357

Im sorry Your correct, it could mean anywhere in northern Il. The Areas that we need subs are "Chicago" meaning anyplace with a chicago zip code and as far north as Evanston, as far south as frankfort, east into northern Indiana and west as far as Aurora.


----------



## atlanta55

What about South Bend?


----------



## 3311

snowman3357;584696 said:


> We Are a very large Snow and Ice control company in Chicago. We need Subs with there own Plow trucks as well as drivers to use our equipment. Top pay for subs and Drivers. Subs start at 75.00 and up to 95.00 for pickups and 1 tons. Drivers start at 16.00 and up to 25.00 based on experience. we also need skid steers with buckets and pusher boxes. Call 773-843-2700 and ask for Phil. Payouts are weekly and there is also a bonus program. Great company to work for. All accounts are zero tolerance so we are basiclly always working.


Aren't you the same guy that posted pictures of someone elses equipment on your web site ??? Member of SIMA too ???????????????????


----------



## the new boss 92

do you have any work for dupage area? i have one year experience with my own truck and plow.


----------



## scottL

the new boss 92;664517 said:


> do you have any work for dupage area? i have one year experience with my own truck and plow.


I could not send you a PM  send me one with your info.


----------



## the new boss 92

scottL;665173 said:


> I could not send you a PM  send me one with your info.


i sent you a public messege, but i hade no other way to contact you with out an e-mail addy!


----------



## hi_octane

if you are still lookin for help i am a sub contractor on the citys south side lookin for some more work closer to home call me if help is still wanted 773-559-3736


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

the hit just keep on comming........

sure I would love to do all that work just let me know where and when I am ready. I will cancel all my account to work for you. IF you answered my post in the other "SUBS for $85.00" thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66771

B E W A R E ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Ron G


----------



## lowrider57

*south of city*

Do you have anything south of Chicago available? I can plow or shovel or both, let me know I'm available [email protected] 630-854-9049


----------

